
The Go Workbench - dsr12
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1mUIX3btCiGPguqJOE4h9HDoOW3VyhU2-tzXufz9PqQ0/edit#slide=id.p
======
alias_neo
I think this is a good idea for beginners, if the golang workflow continues to
be un-intuitive.

As an experienced programmer that is relatively new to Golang, I feel that the
team have simply missed the mark on some of the tooling and basics, that other
languages and workflows have had right for decades.

It shouldn't matter where I want to check out my code to, or where I decide to
store it.

GOPATH is great for maintaining dependencies but why should my project code
have to go there?

However, if you subscribe to the workflow as it is, it's easy to pick up once
you have read the documentation. The Workbench could be useful, but I think it
would be more of a tutorial to introduce beginners to something they should
learn to do by them selves from there on out.

